# Iowa Gathering!!!



## smokebuzz (Jun 19, 2009)

WE GOT CONNECTION!!!!

DUDE, ME, TIP







EME the wood spliter


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweet. Hope the weather holds. Raining like hell in DSM.

Now you boys put your shirts back on and quit scaring off the townsfolk. Remember the newspaper will be there. Surely with a camera. Make us proud.


Edit:  And to clarify, that's "Walking Dude" (I look a lot like Tom Cruise) LOL


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 20, 2009)

Erains lake trout, AWSOME!!!







Erains butts and my brisket






Erain, here fishy fishy









Steve's moink balls






Erain and his wife Karen, and Tip's wife Darcy in the back






Steves rump, aint ate it yet, sure looks tastey





__________________


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 20, 2009)

Arrgghh I'm so pissed I'm not there. Drink a couple for me. Tell erain that fish looks great!

I'll be at the swimming pool with 12, 10 year old gilrs tomorrow for my daughter's B-Day then all to my house for a sleepover.

You guys suck

How are you pulling an internet connection?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like a great time


----------



## mossymo (Jun 20, 2009)

Man 'oh man do I wish I was there. Next summer my wife and I intend on attending a get together.
The fish, brisket and moink balls look great; but can we refrain from saying Steve's rump sure looks tastey......(next thing ya know the guy will switch from belly to rump shots) Yikes !!! 

The Dude Abides
I'm thinking if WD takes his glasses off he is the spittin' image of Cliff Claven..... Hhmmm?


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks good hope ya'll have a great time!!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 20, 2009)

LOL  Mossy.


Buzz in the daylight get us all a wide shot of the whole setup.  Have a good night everyone.  This dude is off to bed.


----------



## ronp (Jun 20, 2009)

Say hi to eveyone from here. Hi Erain and Karen. Glad you made it safe and sound. Talk to you soon.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like a really great time for the Iowa folks. Glad to see Eraine made it down with his lovely wife! Good looking smokes so far, Buzz, please keep posting!

By the way... Steve's rump is kinda small


----------



## bassman (Jun 20, 2009)

That looks like way too much fun!  Wish I was there.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 20, 2009)

looks to be the start of a nice WE.smokes are looking great u guys,and ya Steve none of those butt shots please!and Erain I be damnd if there ain't u and fish involved bud.hehe-have fun and be safe guys.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2009)

Good looking group!  Eraine, how did you miss out on the required belly shot pic?


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jeanie, he got there late an we never got the chance fer a second one!


----------



## erain (Jun 22, 2009)

a. required???

b. out of us minnesotans league!!!

c. i think the first belly shot was enuff torture for everyone!!!

i have pics too, will post when i get a chance.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 23, 2009)

That looks like it would have been a lot of fun! I wish I could have come up . . . for even a day! Thanks for posting and the report!

Best,
Trout


----------



## erain (Jun 23, 2009)

want to take the opportunity to say thks esp to dude,buzz, and tip for the invite. i think its mosly been said already by others so just gonna post some pics and looking forward til next year!!! i liked the way it wasnt just about us, it also (and succesfully) tried to include the community and its guests. also thks to the rockford fire dept for free ice.

eric and his UDS


tip with his trident UDS and buzz with his horizon



dude and I, pointing out the lil spot i missed shaving that dude spotted


the smokers a smokin, erics UDS, my GOSM, and buzz and his Horizon, buzz had his brisket going and i had a couple lake trout going on mine and was kind enough to let me throw the two butts i brought with on his offset.


the lakers finished up, couldnt get camera quick enuff


butts after a few hours, and the brisket




the abt station


finished abt's


some fatties on the GOSM




meatballs by eric, dude also did moink balls which were awesome, and ray brought some brussel sprouts and did the bacon wrap on them, both unbelievable!!! 


dudes roast beef, had to go for second sammie on this!




well rowdy ray finally made it!!!! 


the travcomobile!!!


from the outside shot would you expect this??? awesome and yes that is a real tile floor


complete with the mercedes grill


this gotta be my favorite picture, it about says it all!!!


sat nites spread!!!
some scalloped taters from scratch


some souped up corn by ray


tip's chicken and ribs and smoke holler beans






some pulled pork, one brined and the other not


buzz's brisket, some taters and eric's brisket and ray's corn




the non smoked section


it was a great wknd, there was always something coming off a smoker to sample. WD, Buzz, and I did an all nighter doing a brisket and two butts.

after the feast and declaring it a success


group picture, well almost... where did eric go???


weather was a little rainy fri and sunday but gave us a friday evening and all day saterday of perfect weather


----------



## grothe (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great time.....thanks for the pics!!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 24, 2009)

Great picts erain.  Thanks for sharing.  Can't believe you guys fed the whole town...oh wait...yes I can.  Great job guys.


----------

